# The Ubuntu Forum Community > Other Discussion and Support > Ubuntu Women >  lookin for "pretty" wallpaper, theme, etc for ubuntu

## gameryoshi600

my girlfriend wants her ubuntu theme, wallpaper, etc. nicer in her user on my machine. her fave color is purple. so can anyone find any themes, wallpaper, etc for her? thanx

----------


## Meskarune

I'm pretty sure your girlfriend could figure out how to customize her desktop herself. Have you even tried talking to her?

----------


## cprofitt

> I'm pretty sure your girlfriend could figure out how to customize her desktop herself. Have you even tried talking to her?



Is there an issue with him helping her out?

To the OP:  If you are still looking can you tell us what sort of things she might like... then we could point you to a resource likely to have that.

www.gnome-look.org is a generic place, but be warned there is NSFW content there she might be offended by.

----------


## elizabeth

> her fave color is purple.


A lot of the default gnome themes are customizable by color:

Preferences > Appearance > Click on a theme and click the "Customize" button > Colors tab

Let her make everything whatever color she wants!  :Smile: 

As for wallpaper, Gnome takes standard image formats for backgrounds, so she can use anything she used on old systems, or browse the standard wallpaper sites for stuff she likes (I think we all have our own definition of what is "pretty").

And next time encourage her to post questions here herself, we're a friendly bunch  :Smile:

----------


## pony

You can try going to gnomelook.org for some ausome stuff. I get most of my stuff there. Just type the address in and wait for the page to load. Once you get there look for the search bar. {You will have to scroll down a little bit.} Type in purple and it will ask a bunch of questions. All you do is make sure the first one is set to all. Then you can scroll down and begin searching. There are other websites that you can go to such as kde look.org it has a lot of the stuff gnome look has. There is also opensuse-art.org. One more I know of is linuxmint-art.org. :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:

----------


## Sef

Closed.  Necromancing.

----------

